# Ich sag dann mal Tschüss ...



## Peter Bathge (3. Juni 2018)

*Ich sag dann mal Tschüss ...*

Vielleicht hat es der ein oder andere durch das aktuelle Heft oder den Games-Aktuell-Podcast 515 schon mitgekriegt: Ich habe Computec Media und PC Games zum 31. Mai 2018 verlassen. Ja, wirklich, der Hater-Peter wird hier keine Kolumnen mehr schreiben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das so einigen beruhigen ... äh, traurig stimmen wird 

Wer sich auch in Zukunft nicht die tägliche Dosis Videospiel-Pessimismus missen will, der braucht aber nicht zu verzweifeln: Ich bleibe der Branche erhalten und bin nun als Redakteur bei einer anderen großen Spiele-Webseite aus München (die mit dem Stern im Namen ) angestellt. Wollte hier aber mal offiziell Tschüss sagen und mich bei allen Lesern bedanken für das nette, konstruktive und (manchmal zu Recht) kritische Feedback auf meine Artikel. Beinahe zehn Jahre lang habe ich für Heft und Webseite geschrieben und dabei viele spannende Diskussionen mit den Lesern geführt. Einige davon durfte ich beim Abonnententag und auf der Gamescom treffen. Ein besonderes Dankeschön geht an all die treuen Podcast-Hörer und hier insbesondere an alle, die uns mit Fragen, Kuchen und anderen Leckereien versorgt haben.

Macht's gut und viel Spaß weiterhin hier im Forum


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich bleibe der Branche erhalten und bin nun als Redakteur bei einer anderen großen Spiele-Webseite aus München (*die mit dem Stern im Namen* ) angestellt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2018)

Och ne. Wird ja dann langweilig hier ohne deine Kolumnen. Wie kannst du uns das nur an tuen. Und dann gehst du auch noch zu diesen Sternchen Magazin, Verräter.
Na auf jeden Fall alles Gute bei deinem neuem Job und Danke für die unterhaltsamen Jahre hier mit dir.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2018)

Dann mal alles Gute.


Hab ein Abo beim Schwestermagazin (das mit dem Pro im Namen   )


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juni 2018)

Okay, dann sehen wir uns bei der Gamestar.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juni 2018)

Alles Gute Herr Namensvetter


----------



## MrFob (4. Juni 2018)

Da geht er der Peter.  

Herber Verlust fuer die PCGames. Ich sag mal danke fuer viele inforeiche und gut gemachte Artikel, Tests, Kolumnen, News, Videos und natuerlich die Podcasts (hat die Gamestar einen?)

Alles Gute und einen guten Start in Muenchen (wobei die Nuernberger Region, ja selbst Fuerth aber doch viel cooler ist ).


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2018)

Schade, aber alles Gute in der neuen Umgebung!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Alles Gute Herr Namensvetter


Wie?! Zwei Bathges???


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie?! Zwei Bathges???



Fast


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich sag mal danke fuer viele inforeiche und gut gemachte Artikel, Tests, Kolumnen, News, Videos und natuerlich die Podcasts (hat die Gamestar einen?)



Ja, es gibt einen GameStar Podcast. Da wird man mich auch bald mal hören, also Ohren auf


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2018)

Alles Gute im neuen Job!


----------



## HanFred (4. Juni 2018)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft beim "Feind"!


----------



## Stirrling (5. Juni 2018)

Peter macht wieder Podcasts? Das ist ja eine gute Nachricht in einer schlechten Nachricht - wobei, du bleibst dem Gamesinteressierten ja erhalten <daumenhoch>


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (5. Juni 2018)




----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (5. Juni 2018)

Spaß beiseite, mach's gut Dicker


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2018)

Ausgerechnet Gamestar...dieser Sondermüllhaufen spielebezogener Investigationskultur. Ich bin gerade etwas desillusioniert. 

Nunja, wie auch immer. Viel Spaß Glück dort.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2018)

Sehr schade!
Deine umstrittenen Kolumnen haben die Community auf jeden Fall gut auf Trab gehalten.
Alles Gute!



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt einen GameStar Podcast. Da wird man mich auch bald mal hören, also Ohren auf


Da musst du dich aber besser benehmen! Und einen Gong gibts auch nicht...


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2018)

Der Print / Online Markt ist halt sehr hart und es wird rationalisiert an allen Enden. Wo es in den 90er / 2000er noch eine Handvoll Magazine und Verlage gibt ist seit es DSL Flatrates gibt und co immer schwerer geworden für die Redakteure. Ich denk mal er war freischaffend und im Auftrag von Computec weil Festanstellungen ja kaum nicht noch gibt. 

 Ich hoff man wird was von dir lesen können das nicht hinter einer Paywall liegt im Inet und das Webdia dir nicht die Flügel kürzt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Juni 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er war freischaffend und im Auftrag von Computec weil Festanstellungen ja kaum nicht noch gibt.



Zur Info: Ich war festangestellter Redakteur seit 2013.
Wie gesagt, wollte eine neue Herausforderung


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2018)

Dann bist du ja quasi, so um drei Ecken gedacht, Berliner?!

Sehr schön!  

Viel Erfolg bei der GameStar ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2018)

Das ist echt schade, dass du gehst, Peter. Ich war nicht immer deiner Meinung, manchmal auch total gegensätzlich, aber du hast immer zu dem gestanden was du sagtest und das auch gut argumentiert. Vor allem hast du immer klar deine Meinung gesagt, das ist in der heutigen Zeit der Schleimspurrutscher keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr. 
Auch in manchen Sachen hast du mir die Augen geöffnet. Beispielsweise als du über die Geschichte von Mass Effect geschrieben hattest. Da ist einem mal klar geworden, was es in Teil 2 oder 3 für einen Bruch gab und manches wirklich totaler Käse wurde. Das ist einem so in den Spielen manchmal gar nicht aufgefallen. Du hast jedenfalls irgendwie schon zum Inventar der PC Games gehört und da wird es am Anfang ganz schön komisch sein, wenn man dich nicht mehr unter den Redakteuren findet.

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Glück und Erfolg bei der "Konkurrenz". Da werde ich mir - hoffe ich werde hier nicht erschlagen - das ein oder andere mal wohl das Heft kaufen.

Und keine Angst, die PCG bleibt trotzdem im Abo


----------



## M4GIC (22. Juni 2018)

Sehr sehr schade. Wirst fehlen. Viel Erfolg dann bei der Gamestar.


----------



## markkoch (31. Juli 2018)

Gottseidank ist diese Dumpf Bathge weg aus der Redaktion und ich wollte schon fast mein Print Abo kündigen. Ich hatte gehofft dass er bei irgendeinem Schrebergärtner Magazin einen Job kriegt, denn das ist ja seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung !!!
Seine Kolumnen waren dermassen peinlich und man kann nur sagen, wenn ich intelligente Kolumnen lesen will dann sicher nicht in einem Games Magazin, dafür gibts NZZ, Die Welt und andere Zeitungen aber dorthin hat es den armen Peter dann doch nicht geschafft. Ich erwarte also als zahlender Kunde keine weiteren Kommentare von diesem Ex Redakteur. Ich bin gottseidank kein Deutscher und zahle mehr als genug für meine Abos im Ausland und möchte mit solchem Schwachsinn in Zukunft verschont bleiben.
Und noch ein Tip an die restliche Redaktion: Lasst es sein mit den Kolumnen, das beste an eurem Magazin ist eh Rossi's Rumpelkammer.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2018)

Peinlich ist wohl eher dein Rant hier


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2018)

markkoch schrieb:


> Gottseidank ist diese Dumpf Bathge weg aus der Redaktion und ich wollte schon fast mein Print Abo kündigen. Ich hatte gehofft dass er bei irgendeinem Schrebergärtner Magazin einen Job kriegt, denn das ist ja seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung !!!
> Seine Kolumnen waren dermassen peinlich und man kann nur sagen, wenn ich intelligente Kolumnen lesen will dann sicher nicht in einem Games Magazin, dafür gibts NZZ, Die Welt und andere Zeitungen aber dorthin hat es den armen Peter dann doch nicht geschafft. Ich erwarte also als zahlender Kunde keine weiteren Kommentare von diesem Ex Redakteur. Ich bin gottseidank kein Deutscher und zahle mehr als genug für meine Abos im Ausland und möchte mit solchem Schwachsinn in Zukunft verschont bleiben.
> Und noch ein Tip an die restliche Redaktion: Lasst es sein mit den Kolumnen, das beste an eurem Magazin ist eh Rossi's Rumpelkammer.


Probleme haben manche Menschen ...


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Juli 2018)

markkoch schrieb:


> Gottseidank ist diese Dumpf Bathge weg aus der Redaktion und ich wollte schon fast mein Print Abo kündigen. Ich hatte gehofft dass er bei irgendeinem Schrebergärtner Magazin einen Job kriegt, denn das ist ja seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung !!!
> Seine Kolumnen waren dermassen peinlich und man kann nur sagen, wenn ich intelligente Kolumnen lesen will dann sicher nicht in einem Games Magazin, dafür gibts NZZ, Die Welt und andere Zeitungen aber dorthin hat es den armen Peter dann doch nicht geschafft. Ich erwarte also als zahlender Kunde keine weiteren Kommentare von diesem Ex Redakteur. Ich bin gottseidank kein Deutscher und zahle mehr als genug für meine Abos im Ausland und möchte mit solchem Schwachsinn in Zukunft verschont bleiben.
> Und noch ein Tip an die restliche Redaktion: Lasst es sein mit den Kolumnen, das beste an eurem Magazin ist eh Rossi's Rumpelkammer.



Man muss seine Kolumnen ja nicht mögen (mir persönlich waren die auch meist zu negativ bzw. provokant angehaucht), aber solche Beleidigungen müssen doch auch nicht sein. Jeder Redakteur hat halt seinen Stil und es zwingt einen ja niemand ALLE Artikel zu lesen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Das einzige, dem ich voll zustimmen kann, ist der Satz "ich bin gottseidank kein Deutscher" - das wäre nämlich echt peinlich für unser Land    ansonsten: es gibt da so was, das ist scheinbar noch ziemlich neu südlich von Waldshut/Tiengen. Man nennt das "Umblättern" - das soll helfen, wenn man kein Interesse an etwas hat, das auf der aktuellen Seite einer Zeitung oder Magazines steht.

ps: ich hoffe RR bekommt Marks Comment auch als Mail - dann freu ich mich schon auf der Zerpflücken selbiger Mail in der kommenden Ausgabe


----------



## crysisheld (1. August 2018)

Und da behauptet Ihr ich sei ein Polemiker!


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Lieber spät als gar nicht: @Peter: So long and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Batze (10. August 2018)

markkoch schrieb:


> Gottseidank ist diese Dumpf Bathge weg aus der Redaktion und ich wollte schon fast mein Print Abo kündigen. Ich hatte gehofft dass er bei irgendeinem Schrebergärtner Magazin einen Job kriegt, denn das ist ja seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung !!!
> Seine Kolumnen waren dermassen peinlich und man kann nur sagen, wenn ich intelligente Kolumnen lesen will dann sicher nicht in einem Games Magazin, dafür gibts NZZ, Die Welt und andere Zeitungen aber dorthin hat es den armen Peter dann doch nicht geschafft. Ich erwarte also als zahlender Kunde keine weiteren Kommentare von diesem Ex Redakteur. Ich bin gottseidank kein Deutscher und zahle mehr als genug für meine Abos im Ausland und möchte mit solchem Schwachsinn in Zukunft verschont bleiben.
> Und noch ein Tip an die restliche Redaktion: Lasst es sein mit den Kolumnen, das beste an eurem Magazin ist eh Rossi's Rumpelkammer.



Ich hatte ja auch so meine Momente mit Peter, auch aus anderen Gründen. Aber Peter öffentlich als Dumpf zu betiteln ist nun doch zu weit hergeholt.
Als Online Redi hat man nämlich auch gewisse Aufgaben des Verlages zu erfüllen und da heißt es u.A. auch erstmal für genug Klicks zu sorgen damit Geld in die Kasse kommt. Ob einem Leser das gefällt oder nicht und wie man an die Sache rangeht ist wiederum  was anderes. Normale Kolumnen verschwinden eben im Nirvana des Internetgeschreibsel, also hat Peter es eben auf die teils Provokante Art versucht. Das dass nicht jedem so gefällt und auch seine Schreibe und Meinungen nicht jedem gefällt steht auf einem anderem Blatt, aber Dumpf ist er deshalb bestimmt nicht. Das geht zu weit.


----------



## Teiler (11. August 2018)

aber dann zu dem Stern wechseln? Echt? Naja... viel "Erfolg" mit den Hampelmännern da drüben.


----------



## Batze (12. August 2018)

Teiler schrieb:


> aber dann zu dem Stern wechseln? Echt? Naja... viel "Erfolg" mit den Hampelmännern da drüben.



Warum auch nicht, besser oder schlechter als PCG sind die im ganzen auch nicht.
Ist wie bei Fußballern, die suchen eben auch hier und da mal eine neue Herausforderung......ääääääähm neue Zahlen auf dem Gehaltscheck. Und wenn Peter dort mehr verdienen sollte und auch noch andere interessantere Aufgaben hat wäre er blöde gewesen ein eventuell auch  besseres finanzielles Angebot nicht anzunehmen. Würden die meisten von uns doch genauso machen, also bitte mal die Scheinheiligkeit hier raus lassen.


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2018)

Teiler schrieb:


> aber dann zu dem Stern wechseln? Echt? Naja... viel "Erfolg" mit den Hampelmännern da drüben.


Ich glaube nicht, dass wir hier wissen, wie Redaktionen "hinter sen Kulissen" arbeiten und wie die Stimmung ist. Ich selber bin von der ganzen Starcitizen-Lobhudelei bei "denen da drüben" nicht angetan. Aber ist halt ein cleveres Business-Model. Denn so ist man der Mittelpunkt der relativ grossen, Deutschsprachigen Fangemeinde, was sich sicherlich in Geschäftszahlen niederschlägt. Warum sonst sollte man für ein Game in der (pre-) Alpha eine Sonderausgabe machen?
Aber das ist, wie gesagt, wohl ein PR-Zug.
Hingegen bin ich seit Jahren Abonnent der Konsolen-Schwesterzeitschrift und finde die Redis da ganz gut. In den Gesprächsrunden sind dann ja auch ab und zu die PCler mit dabei und auch da kommen sie sympathisch rüber.


----------



## DeathMD (23. August 2018)

Jooaaaaa.... und dann auch noch zur GameStar, also deine kritischen Kommentare kannst du gleich mal vergessen.  Wünsch dir alles Gute!!


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Jooaaaaa.... und dann auch noch zur GameStar, also deine kritischen Kommentare kannst du gleich mal vergessen.  Wünsch dir alles Gute!!



Wird auch nicht passieren, also seine kritischen Kommentare. Er ist da in einer Abteilung die weit von entfernt ist so zu berichten wie er es hier gemacht hat. Er ist Mitverantwortlich für den (Zusatz Geld) Abo Plus Dienst von GS, also für die DLC Abteilung  von GS.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Hö? Kein Redakteur mehr oder ...


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2018)

Ich hab in der Gamestar schon eine Kolumne von ihm gelesen und auch schon den Gamestar Podcast mit ihm gehört.
Somit macht er zumindest teilweise das gleiche.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (4. Oktober 2018)

Wow, diese Nachricht ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen 
Schade drum. Ich mochte nicht nur die Kolumnen, auch bei den bis zu einem gewissen Grad immer subjektiven Tests war mir Peters Sicht auf Stärken und Schwächen eines Spieles am wertvollsten, da sie sich gut mit meinem Geschmack deckte. 

Dann mal viel Erfolg in der Zukunft!


----------

